# Madness vs. Vendetta



## ZORRO (Jan 15, 2003)

:thumbs_up vote for Madness!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I would go with the vendetta. If you will be spot and stalk hunting then you will want the extra speed that the vendetta will provide you with.


----------



## Taga1 (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks guys, 1 vote for madness, and one for vendetta. i guess i can't go wrong either way.


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

*Speed*

I cannot understand how someone could think that a few extra feet per second would make a difference on your harvesting an animal during a spot and stalk. Human Beings have been killing animals via spot and stalk with a bow and arrow for THOUSANDS of years. Quite a few guys still use recurve and longbows with outstanding results. Just buy the bow you like best. Keep in mind, one is a hybrid cam the other is a single. The cool thing about the Vendetta is it has a center shot line on the shelf that can allow you to tune the bow if you screw up your rest while out in the field. I'm thinking of a BM XL or a Vendetta XL this year.


----------

